# Second grinder opinion



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all, had this dilemma a while now with my wife liking traditional tasting coffee and me preferring fruity espresso, our F83 doesn't lend itself well to single dosing so I'm getting to keep it for my fruity notes and my wife another.

So my question is would a haus type hand grinder be better than the Fracino Black ABS Piccino Grinder? I can pick a demo up for 90 quid


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

yes although could be an opportunity to sneak in another commercial type







(sais the man who recently snuck a K10PB next to the Mythos not far from the R120...)

John


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

@Deansie26

I've had numerous hand grinders, my experience is generally they give a much higher quality of grind for the same priced electronic grinder, however, they can be hard work grinding lighter roasted beans which may be worth taking in to account.

My current hand grinder is a Rosco mini which does a great job, I've taken the handle off on occasion and turned it it with a small electric drill key and hex bit at a slow speed which makes it very easy indeed!

If you want to try the Rosco I'm in Glasgow next week for a few days, you're welcome to collect it, try it and drop it back if you're nearby.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are buying perhaps cheaper type coffee to use in larger mild drinks then perhaps a cheaper grinder suffice.

The Rosco looks nice but I doubt you will get one for £100.

The MBK make decent espresso, but it can get tiresome hand grinding even more developed coffee.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Well that's it Mr boots, darker roast coffees/ milky coffees, I was thinking a cheaper grinder would be ok. Thanks for your help, I'll look at that.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a manual spice grinder of Bazaar and I usually take it for real-time grinding cause the capacity is small. Compared to the hand type, the electric spice grinder might be more suitable for hard grindings like nuts or grains


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Gerry thanks for your kind offer, that was very nice of you. Sorry for the late reply, I've only just seen your post, not sure how I've missed your post. Ended up going for the sage pro grinder in the end


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Hi all, had this dilemma a while now with my wife liking traditional tasting coffee and me preferring fruity espresso, our F83 doesn't lend itself well to single dosing so I'm getting to keep it for my fruity notes and my wife another.
> 
> So my question is would a haus type hand grinder be better than the Fracino Black ABS Piccino Grinder? I can pick a demo up for 90 quid


A bold suggestion I know. Why not put down for a Niche at £415 rather than spend £100 on a hand grinder. When the Niche comes compare it to you Firoenzato F83E (83mm flats)?. You can use the Niche as a single doser for both coffees.....compare it to the F83 (E?) and see how it does. If you feel the Niche is just as good or better (I am not kidding), then keep it and you can sell the F83, or, if you don't like it (or feel the F83 is better....sell the Niche and buy a 100 hand grinder or whatever.

The Niche will be fine (and consistent) simply run between 2 different espresso points on the dial (for the 2 different beans). Of course if you went from espresso to presspot and then back, it will affect dose consistency slightly and it might be as much as 0.4g out after each major change..


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

For them as snubs my espresso skills I have a dirt-cheap Bodum Bistro that I never clean. Serve 'em right.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Dave, if I'm honest I don't know much about the Niche grinder, seen the threads kicking about. £100 is the max I can shell out at the moment to be honest, I think I'd prefer two separate grinders anyway even if it was capable. I have mine and the wife now has hers, picked up Joeys Sage.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Hi Dave, if I'm honest I don't know much about the Niche grinder, seen the threads kicking about. £100 is the max I can shell out at the moment to be honest, I think I'd prefer two separate grinders anyway even if it was capable. I have mine and the wife now has hers, picked up Joeys Sage.


Well at least you can make sure your grinder is kept clean and not abused


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ha ha,







)


----------

